# Todays rate exchange



## james1953 (Sep 24, 2008)

[1 usd=13.0375


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

And rising.


----------



## Manzanilloblogger (Oct 19, 2008)

Me=hitting up the ATM machine at Soriana right now.


----------



## verdeva (Sep 18, 2008)

james1953 said:


> [1 usd=13.0375


Just a suggestion; You might want to reply to your previous thread rather than start a new thread for your daily US$=MX$ announcements.

Personally I only check the exchange rate on the 2nd Tuesday of the month. My SSA check hits the account about that time. I don't believe I've ever decided to come back tomorrow or next week based upon making 1/2 of a penny more per dollar, e.g. 1>1.20 or 1>1.25. Maybe if I was changing $10,000.00US and would make $50US more I might. Beans, tortillas, and rice are still quite affordable.


----------

